# 2 boys, 3 girls, western mass, need homes.



## piney (Mar 10, 2008)

Country: USA
State/Region:Southern Vermont
City/Town: Guilford
Number of rats: 5
Gender: 3 F, 2 M.
Age(s): 3 weeks
Name(s):
Colours: brown and white hooded.
Neutered: no
Reason for rehoming: were rescued, need good homes.
Temperament: very friendly
Medical problems: none
Will the group be split: the 2 males are very close, one is 3 weeks one is 3 mos, should go as a pair. girls can be split but preffered home with other rats.
Transport available: car, short distance, can meet half way.


----------



## piney (Mar 10, 2008)

*Re: saved from death!need homes*

i will be taking photos tonight durring their bath time, i will post them in my gallery, unless i can figure out how to put them on here.


----------



## twitch (Jan 4, 2007)

*Re: saved from death!need homes*

please use proper format. this goes for all your other posts in this section


----------



## piney (Mar 10, 2008)

*Re: saved from death!need homes*

i will read it again. sorry


----------

